# An end to over-hiring????



## DC Diva (Jun 13, 2022)

So does this mean we may FINALLY stop over-hiring just to pay people to stand around doing nothing?  Some teams in our DC run out of work before lunch, and then send everyone home.  We could keep up with a little more than half the staff on almost all keys.  Yet, every week, sometimes twice a week, a ton of new hires.   Because??????  









						Facing huge inventory, Target cuts vendor orders, prices
					

NEW YORK (AP) — Target is canceling orders from suppliers, particularly for home goods and clothing, and it's slashing prices further to clear out amassed inventory ahead of the critical fall and holiday shopping seasons.




					apnews.com


----------



## Luck (Jun 13, 2022)

My guess is, no. Having to pay overtime like they did for 2 years straight and the fear of not having enough employees again is too strong a motivator to downstaff on purpose (since you know we will keep losing people from the naturally high turnover of the job). 

I know some guys here have said their DC is on overtime again and mine has stopped approving VNS. 

We have multiple rented storage distribution centers we just spent months filling up with product. Time to ship it all back and send it to stores and clear everything out.


----------



## WHS (Jun 13, 2022)

Luck said:


> My guess is, no. Having to pay overtime like they did for 2 years straight and the fear of not having enough employees again is too strong a motivator to downstaff on purpose (since you know we will keep losing people from the naturally high turnover of the job).
> 
> I know some guys here have said their DC is on overtime again and mine has stopped approving VNS.
> 
> We have multiple rented storage distribution centers we just spent months filling up with product. Time to ship it all back and send it to stores and clear everything out.


At least once a week we end up short staffed due to flex down then call offs followed up by people leaving early.  If they tried to reduce the amount of people we had now (80+ on our team) we’d end up on OT real quick


----------



## FrankM0421 (Jun 13, 2022)

Luck said:


> My guess is, no. Having to pay overtime like they did for 2 years straight and the fear of not having enough employees again is too strong a motivator to downstaff on purpose (since you know we will keep losing people from the naturally high turnover of the job).
> 
> I know some guys here have said their DC is on overtime again and mine has stopped approving VNS.
> 
> We have multiple rented storage distribution centers we just spent months filling up with product. Time to ship it all back and send it to stores and clear everything out.



So it's not just the one I work at that's stocking up but not really shipping much out....  They moved our FC somewhere else and we've been doing nothing but fill up this new space with bulk yet we're still having to consolidate.  They actually did No Work Available a few weeks ago and told a bunch of the newish highers to go home but kept all the people that volunteered for overtime but didn't have work to do.


----------



## dcworker (Jun 13, 2022)

overtime here


----------

